# Problem with 501



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just had a weird glitch and wondering if anyone else has experienced it. A show was recording on my 501. I started watching the show from the beginning while the remainder recorded. About 1/3 of the way through the show the 501 locked up. No buttons worked and the pictures was frozen. The 501 rebooted and the recorded show was gone! 

This sort of behavior reminds me of the Dishplayer. I really want a 721 but if they can't even get a much less complicated receiver to work correctly, why would I believe the 721 would be any better?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

I had a re-boot/reload last night. 
I was watching a show and paused it.
While it was paused a timer fired up.
The screen went blank and the 501 reloaded.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Chris, did you reset after receiving 165? It seems these things always need a reset after receiving a new software update.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DarrellP _
> *Chris, did you reset after receiving 165? It seems these things always need a reset after receiving a new software update. *


No, but this happened before 165. I think I will do a reset anyway though.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Like Windows 9x, the 501 works better if it is reset periodically. The most common frequency is once a week, but I reset mine every evening before I turn off the TV (unless something is recording, of course).


----------

